# Sliding Table attachment



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

*Sliding Table attachment *

Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!

This "side project" started after I received about 8 tabletops (it was 15 halfs) from a local stain mfg that recently went out of business. The tops were all damaged in shipment here to the states, they got them to test their products on. Well, now they don't need them and I scored!



I ripped, planed and laminated into a board that is aprox 10" X 42" X 1&1/2"



Then I did the same and made post size pieces. 3" X 42" X 2&1/2"



I took three of the "posts" and milled a tongue and groove into them to create a huge "drawer slide".



Then came mounting it to the saw. I had to weld two tabs to the edge of the table saw because the "drawer slide" needed to sit 1&1/2" lower so the sliding table would be flush with the table saw top



After mounting and measuring for the legs, this is what I got! What do ya think?





After waxing the tongue and groove, this baby slides like it's on bearings. I can pull it around 40" in front of the blade with no deflection. Now, I just need to make a fence for it and square it up. fine tune it so there is no side play and I'm good to go.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


sorry, working on it


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


Yes I'd like to see you slider


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Is it accurate? Does it have any slop?


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


Looks very nice, I really like the way you added the tabs on to the underside of the table. This method would also help with attaching other useful accessories like an out feed table. Thank you so much for the detailed pictures. Please let use know how well this new sliding table works out over time.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


I think you are a real craftsman. The table looked solid and good. I have a sliding table on my combi machine and I really love it. Yours is a lot farther away from the blade than mine and wider. I think this will be a big advantage when you are cutting big panels. It would be nice to see it with all the bells and whistles mounted.

Your pictures could be viewed by clicking on them. If you want them to appear in the blog you need to put quotation marks " at the front and back of the link after transferring the link to your blog". You can check to see if it works by clicking on the green preview button on your right at the top of the text area. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


Very ingenious modification. It is truly a good use for what might have discarded.

I am curious though. You are extending what is already a pretty good size saw table. How large a surface is typically considered adequate?

I have a rather small shop and am used to working with lesser work surface.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys. John, the accuracy of this will depend on me. As long as I can build a fence and keep it square, I should be good. Right now it has a little side play once I push it past the blade, I just need to adjust the runners or "drawer glide" to take it away.

Thanks Mike, I was wondering why the pics wouldn't come up, I'll try that next. And yes, I do know that the sliding tables you buy for saws are meant to replace the left wing. I didn't want to remove my wing and I basically wanted to be able to cut something big like a panel or a door. I can fit a 3 ft wide door and trim it if needed. My biggest concern now, is how I'm going to make the fence. I wanted to make it reach to the blade, but I'm afraid there will be too much deflection….we'll see.

dusty2, not sure if a work surface size can be considered "typical size". I just wanted something beefy that would hold large heavy items. I am actually concerned now that I built this and installed it, because I will be moving my shop soon into a smaller place. Not sure how this is going to work then.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


Great entry.

Instead of providing links, here is how to embed photos from Flickr:

Click on the "All Sizes" Button above your photo.



Then click on the "Medium" buttom because that is the best size for the LJ site.

Next copy the embed code shown in #2 and paste it into the blog or other entry.



You will see the embed text but clicking on the "Preview" button will allow you to see what it will look like when posted. Be sure to click on "Close Preview" for further additions or modifications to your entry.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


Looks great Eric. I would love to do something like this on my saw.

I'm looking forward to meeting you on Friday.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd.

Yes interpim, looking foward to seeing you. I hope they allow fishing poles on board. I'm planning on bringing two


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


That's cool!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


The slider looks great. Very nice engineering.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


Great idea, looks like a great back saver.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

childress said:


> *Sliding Table attachment *
> 
> Looking at this, you can see I have a little too much time on my hands. But I guess good things can come from having no work… You get to make jigs and the like!
> 
> ...


Very cool idea, a practical solution to non steel wook slider!


----------

